# ~ WTB New Departure ND/DD Hub Service Tools & Various Driver Nuts ~



## Krakatoa (Mar 26, 2018)

WTB all types of New Departure hub tools and also the other various nuts to fit the different drivers~ Morrow, Musselman, Bendix. 

Also interested in other special hub tools for the above hubs.

$$$ or trade for ballooner parts.

Pictures borrowed from various threads here many thanks to the OP's

Thanks!

Nate


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 12, 2018)

Bump seriously I need these nuts!

Help! $ or great trade available.

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 28, 2018)

WTB

LOOKING FOR NUTS FOR: MORROW, MUSSELMAN & BENDIX drivers as shown above! ALSO ND spanner various thin/universal hub wrenches etc...


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 7, 2018)

Bumpasaurus!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 12, 2019)

Bump! 

Still looking for driver nuts for ND, Musselman, Morrow, Bendix....


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 16, 2019)

Bumperoni!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 25, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 26, 2020)

Looking for these tools as well as special split nuts for Musselman & Morrow cog removal.

Photo credits @catfish


----------



## catfish (Mar 26, 2020)

I might have extras on a few of these, but not cheap. And I might not be able to check for a few months....


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 21, 2020)

4/21 Bump!

WTB ND hub tools and others

$$$ or trade ballooner parts!


----------



## JimScott (Apr 21, 2020)

I have what your looking for plus a few more ND items if your still interested? - Jim (collecting since 1989)


----------



## 100bikes (Apr 23, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Looking for these tools as well as special split nuts for Musselman & Morrow cog removal.
> 
> Photo credits @catfish
> 
> ...



I have never seen the plates. What are they for? rusty


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 23, 2020)

100bikes said:


> I have never seen the plates. What are they for? rusty




For the DD Two Speed...


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 5, 2020)

Bump on the hunt!


----------

